# Community Supporter not showing



## Ry (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi... I think this was fixed for me before but something happened after my username was changed. 

Back in one of the crunch times I for Community Supporter account status that should have left me good through the end of Oct 2012.

I paid for 2 more years @ 1/2 off on Mon, Oct 12, 2007. This was during one of the funding crunches; I was already paid till the October 2008 but thought I'd toss in to help.  My understanding was that I would be in a good status until October 2012.

I had to send a follow-up e-mail confirming my username at the time (Ryan Stoughton).  Now my username is Ryan Stou'n (at my request) but the Community Supporter data is all gone.  Since sigs are on the chopping block I want to make sure I'm all fixed up.


----------



## Ry (Apr 7, 2010)

bumpabump


----------



## Ry (Apr 11, 2010)

I've e-mailed two admins directly ... no response ... second bump.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see this thread, Ryan!

I did see an email from you a few days ago - I just went to fix it, but couldn't find the email again.  I'm really sorry, but could I ask you to send it to me again?


----------



## Ry (Apr 14, 2010)

resent to morrus

(the hotmail one)


----------



## Ry (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## kinem (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi. My Community Supporter account shows it as Inactive, but I have not unsubscribed and my card was billed on 4/16.  What gives? Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 20, 2010)

kinem said:


> Hi. My Community Supporter account shows it as Inactive, but I have not unsubscribed and my card was billed on 4/16. What gives? Thanks.




The answer to that is usually "You used an echeque (echeck) which takes several days to clear", but I can't check for sure until I get home.  I'll do so later today.


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 20, 2010)

deleted


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2010)

Morrus said:


> The answer to that is usually "You used an echeque (echeck) which takes several days to clear", but I can't check for sure until I get home.  I'll do so later today.




Thanks for checking into it.  I use an ordinary credit card, auto-renew, and it was fine for several months until now.  Still showing inactive.


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2010)

So, any news?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2010)

I've found the payment; I can't figure out why your account deactivated, though.  I've manually set it to run from a month from today, but best keep an eye on it just in case.

Apologies for that; I'm not sure what's happened.


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

